# null



## Sam123 (May 17, 2016)

deleted


----------



## BredliFreak (May 17, 2016)

Some great pics sam! More please!


----------



## Sam123 (May 17, 2016)

I'll try and get some more up tonight for you


----------



## pinefamily (May 17, 2016)

Fantastic photos, Sam. Keep them coming.....


----------



## Sam123 (May 17, 2016)

deleted

View attachment 318142


----------



## BredliFreak (May 17, 2016)

Man you are a pro!


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 17, 2016)

nice work Sam keep it up mate


----------



## Sam123 (May 17, 2016)

Thanks , that really means a lot, though it does help when you dont have to worry about pesky glass reflections


----------



## kalo1993 (May 17, 2016)

Some very photogenic reptiles  great pics and that Sail-fin lizard is awesome!!!!


----------



## Sam123 (May 17, 2016)

deleted


----------



## PrecisionPythons (Jun 8, 2016)

GTPS please?


----------



## Sam123 (Jun 8, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Herpo (Jun 9, 2016)

I love the _crotalus _the boa! Gorgeous animals, you're real lucky!


----------



## Sam123 (Jun 9, 2016)

deleted


----------



## Buggster (Jun 18, 2016)

Love it when I'm back there for my Reptile/Bug house shifts- got to see some amazing snakes up nice and close!


----------



## Sam123 (Jun 19, 2016)

delted


----------



## Buggster (Jun 19, 2016)

Unfortunately I was too busy to attend any!


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Jun 20, 2016)

. . . . That moment when snakes are more photogenic than you . . . .


----------

